# [email protected]@k at what Chemical GUYS UK delivered



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Only Chemical Guys - Celeste Dettaglio Paste Wax *V2*

Sadly looks and smells the same as the old one, they could have change the scent as an indication of the difference between V1 and V2 if you have both.

but still over the moon... :thumb:
































































:argie:

SteT

All i need now is the rain to stop...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice. so what's different?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd love to try this one day. Whats it like? Looks/durability etc ?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

The product to be a little easier to apply..

The high carnauba content made it a little bit HARD in V1. 

The new V2 was developed on a new blending system that will keep the product sealed while it blends. This will reduce evaporation of valuable oils from the product. 

They have also tweaked the product to make it even more durable while delivering a better shine.


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Not being funny but why isnt there any mention from CG on the pot regarding it being v2.. i would be a bit peed if i ordered v2 and it could be mistaken for V1


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

2006daryla said:


> Not being funny but why isnt there any mention from CG on the pot regarding it being v2.. i would be a bit peed if i ordered v2 and it could be mistaken for V1


Guess thats why we buy from trusted traders on here, and not ebay. :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

athol said:


> I'd love to try this one day. Whats it like? Looks/durability etc ?


never know whats round the corner :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG - HOW MUCH!!!
I dont think I could ever part with that cash for wax!

What makes it soooo much more expensive than £15 - £30 waxes?


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Ste T said:


> Guess thats why we buy from trusted traders on here, and not ebay. :thumb:


No i dont mean like that but anything, what if i went up to cg hq and got a v1 & v2 infront of you and swapped them round could you tell the difference apart?

im not being negative or anything as ive got V1 but debating over the v2 as so far visual wise theres no difference in packaging or colour or smell..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> OMG - HOW MUCH!!!
> I dont think I could ever part with that cash for wax!
> 
> What makes it soooo much more expensive than £15 - £30 waxes?


once used you would understand:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

2006daryla said:


> No i dont mean like that but anything, what if i went up to cg hq and got a v1 & v2 infront of you and swapped them round could you tell the difference apart?
> 
> im not being negative or anything as ive got V1 but debating over the v2 as so far visual wise theres no difference in packaging or colour or smell..


obviously it's not evident but V2 is softer, and you can see that in the tub. very slightly different in appearance aswell.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Big box for a tub of wax.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Big box for a tub of wax.


Smallest box we had :lol: packed to the guddles with airspeed wrapping too!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jordan said:


> Smallest box we had :lol: packed to the guddles with airspeed wrapping too!


Softens the blow of spending that much on a wax when you get a big box also.
Great idea. :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

U


bero1306 said:


> Softens the blow of spending that much on a wax when you get a big box also.
> Great idea. :thumb:


When you have both v1 and 2 every little helps...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

msb said:


> once used you would understand:thumb:


That didnt sell me the £120 pot of wax.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Id be interested to hear your thoughts on it once you've applied it. I wasn't overly impressed with V1, I found it OK at best, imo it fell short in terms of gloss/ depth to many other waxes priced equivalently and less. Just my 2p hence my interest in your findings


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

2006daryla said:


> No i dont mean like that but anything, what if i went up to cg hq and got a v1 & v2 infront of you and swapped them round could you tell the difference apart?
> 
> im not being negative or anything as ive got V1 but debating over the v2 as so far visual wise theres no difference in packaging or colour or smell..


Visually there is a slight difference in the wax itself as it looks slightly softer and when you apply from the tub its a lot softer also

Hope that helps


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> That didnt sell me the £120 pot of wax.


As i said once you've used a wax such as this or glasur or sw bos etc to name a few you would understand, they are a joy to use,feel special when using, and generally offer a better finish and durability than cheaper alternatives, granted spending £120 or even half that amount is alot for some people to warrant, trust me i used to be one of them, but since splashing out on glasur in january am a total convert, hence why i got some af spirit the other day to add to the growing collection:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

what does it smell like ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> That didnt sell me the £120 pot of wax.


Nor me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I had version 1 also and it was very very good, but it was way too hard. Competing at that price range it has to be at the top of it's game and V1 wasn't due to application.

Really looking forward to giving V2 a try at some point.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nooiiccee :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

If you lined up different corrected cars, all covered with a range of waxs from all price brackets I bet you couldnt tell any difference between them.

From what I can tell, that only benifit you get is normally a nicer smell, easier application due to it being softer and normally lasting far less time and some made up belief that by spending such a crazy amount of money it has made it look extra special.

I think it just boils down to tricking yourself into feeling special by using such an expensive wax, even if it does use essentually the exact same ingredients as cheaper proven waxs, but with a massive markup.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

MrPARR said:


> If you lined up different corrected cars, all covered with a range of waxs from all price brackets I bet you couldnt tell any difference between them.
> 
> From what I can tell, that only benifit you get is normally a nicer smell, easier application due to it being softer and normally lasting far less time and some made up belief that by spending such a crazy amount of money it has made it look extra special.
> 
> I think it just boils down to tricking yourself into feeling special by using such an expensive wax, even if it does use essentually the exact same ingredients as cheaper proven waxs, but with a massive markup.


so said another guy who never bought a wax that cost more than 100$..

Thanks for the no-added value comment.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

david g said:


> Visually there is a slight difference in the wax itself as it looks slightly softer and when you apply from the tub its a lot softer also
> 
> Hope that helps


Looks good all
How does this compare to my nearly empty (hint hint David!) pot of E-zyme?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Update of V2 on the USA site

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Celeste_Dettaglio_V2_Paste_Wax_Perfection_Perfe_p/n_00p6.htm

The whole reason v2 has come out is because in the beginning i decided along with Chemicalguys to have an open mind about what was created , to listen to thoughts and honest opinions on the wax as my thoughts dont generally tie up with others as we all detail differently. I prefer harder waxes because i believe that application is easier to get right than with a softer wax because the no.1 reason people suffer with finishes is over application. The first point noticed about Celeste and to be fair alot of waxes was application wasnt as easy as i had said , it is to me very very easy because i make a small amount go along way as it should , my method is a red ufo applicator which i swipe all 360 degress around the edge across the pot and then the centre , i then have a fully charged pad with no dry foam , another reason for hard application due to friction. I can then from that one application do a full bonnet and then start again for the next panel , ive watched people do quarter of a panel and then seen the foam pad start to roll from dryness , again its methos not a failing. So the first thing that was altered was the consistency for application. it is softer but i asked for a small degree not alot because i think it would kill the wax to be too soft.
Secondly i always stated visually the wax had to be awesome even at the cost of mega Durability , to me if you are into detailing i dont believe you can not touch the car for more than a month , we all love a sunday outside washing and making it look mint , its our mindset , how many people do i know that have tried various coatings and after 2 months have rewaxed as they are bored of not being able to touch their vehicle..
Durability has been upped also..
Smell i asked for no change as i love it and took ages to get it right 
Lastly although it wasnt something that was mentioned at all as a problem was the overall apperance , Celeste has sold amazingly well and above predicted targets and im pleased people have taken it onboard for what it is. The V2 does appear to have a slightly wetter look but i cant say specifically whats been added or why because simply i cant but its worked , im very happy with V2.

My first customer car wearing celeste V2





































SHOW AND SHINE WINNER.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks nice :argie:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A Mark has said, you can tell the difference between a £15 wax and a £200 wax. To the negative people on here have you ever bought one. I don't think a £7k wax will be any better though compared to a £200 wax, but that is another subject.

I have half my BMW bonnet in BOS and half in a cheaper £20 wax. The BOS gives a much darker and wet finish. May not be the longest lasting but for my car I do not want a product that will last 2 years. As long as it lasts a 3 months or so I am happy and can carry on waxing. I may have a sealant applied underneeth as well.

In the summer I may wax my car every week or so so as said durability is a none issue, the bling is what I am after.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I don't think a £7k wax will be any better though compared to a £200 wax, but that is another subject.


Agree but then again I don't understand what makes a commercially available £200 + wax, i.e non limited edition any better etc ??

But hey what do I know 

I kinda messed that up ^^ what was meant was how can a physical wax cost more than £200 > Impossible.

As per Op's thread, the wax here does look good on that Focus :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

So tempted after Marc mentioned V2 being out and being da bomb as he put it. Maybe on the to get list at some point but that focie looks the poodles plums.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

V1 was brill, this can only be better imo


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

If I can get cars looking half as good as that Focus I want some!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It is obviously pretty much £100 with chemguys constant discount going and personally for me applying every 3 months its 10 years of wax , i wouldnt call that expensive under £1 a month when people say its a crazy price to pay , people still pay £350 for a dealership to apply something once that is pretty poor in all respects in my opinion. I appreciate boutique waxes are not for everyone but then when applied on a good glaze like ezcreme i personally havent got a better wet finish but thats my personal opinion based on the time ive spent playing with it and giving thoughts and feedback to ChemicalGuys who have been pretty patient with me. I still believe to this day alot of people over apply wax without realising it , all the one to one training days ive done or witnessed people waxing id say over half have applied to much , its so important to get it right...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> That didnt sell me the £120 pot of wax.


don't buy it then lol


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I would buy one, if the pot or at least the lid, looked different than the v1. A new smell would also help


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Carshine said:


> I would buy one, if the pot or at least the lid, looked different than the v1. A new smell would also help


Noooo dont touch the smell :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I will buy the E-Zyme instead


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its a superb wax :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I wish I could afford to try it, just to prove Marc is right in that it is like chalk n cheese compared to "cheap" waxes.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Umm nobody answered my question.. what does celeste smell like? haha


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

frankiman said:


> Umm nobody answered my question.. what does celeste smell like? haha


Almonds mostly imo. Lovely smell.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

frankiman said:


> Umm nobody answered my question.. what does celeste smell like? haha


IMO like some kind of hand cream,Nivea maybe


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

frankiman said:


> Umm nobody answered my question.. what does celeste smell like? haha


Smells designer like an expensive aftershaves and you won't forget the smell it lingers for a long time :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

frankiman said:


> Umm nobody answered my question.. what does celeste smell like? haha


It smells like old people to me.......true. :lol:

I have V1 and it is a very good wax :thumb:


----------

